# Moss assistance needed



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have 3 different species of moss in three different tanks. Some of the moss has gone/or came brown when I bought it. I am trying to save what I have left and allow it to propigate. I am assuming that once it has gone brown that it is dieing off... is there anything I can do to help it along and possibly save what I have left?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If the moss is brown, it probably is dead.

The best thing to do is just to anchor the msos down to something and give it time to grow back. I thought the Fissidens I had wasn't going to make it because of algae, etc, but after giving it a few weeks, it has started to put out new growth and looks quite healthy now.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If your tank is a natural light only tank, this is a bad time of year for plants. The days aren't yet long enough for them to really get going, and they have been getting low light levels for a long time now. Give the moss a few weeks and it will improve as the days get longer. (This is the time of year when most indoor plants look their worst).


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sup Ross 

Toss the brown stuff. Whatever is green you can work with. If you went the natural light route, boost the light with one you can plug in, for at least a few hours a day during the winter, to supplement what it's (not) getting.

If you already have lights plugged in more details are needed on your setups. Certain mosses grow best in cool condition, others are higher requirement. What mosses do you grow ?


----------

